# Elephant



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I was looking at CV3 elephant topper

nice job

My daughter wants a elephant hiking pole , that's looks like a painted INDIAN elephant with the trunk curled upwards and out wards .

So just used the same basic design that CV3 used with some minor modifications .I will just give the topper a thinned coat of varnish then paint it with artist inks. then give a few coats of clear varnish.

Also would like to use deer tynes for the tusks .should be able to shape them using a rasp.

Just a case of finding some on line.

this is what my daughter is after














a photo of the picture in the walking stick book








modified ideas of things she wants


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I like your plan to curl the trunk up. It will give strength to the trunk The trunk on the one I did is attached like the one in the book and is more vulnerable to damage I think. The Indian paint job will be unquiet. You have the skills to do that. If I tried it would look like I spilled the paint pallet on it..


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That should be a fun one to make. Can't wait to see your work.

Rodney


----------

